# IGOR's WORKOUT JOURNAL!!



## Igor55 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey guys i decided to make one of these journals, that I will try to keep updated daily hopefully. I hope to compete in a competition in october later this year. Pretty soon I'm going to start eating better and workout more efficiently to reach my physique for the show hopefully. If i don't feel ready by the time the show rolls around, I guess I'll have to bail and hit the next one, but for now I'm trying to stay motivated to achieve my october goal. I will post my workout plan tomorrow after school. I appreciate any support and advice. Advice is one thing I need alot of, because I'm new to show preperations and whatnot. Well for now I'm going to read some threads and hit the sack. 
Looking forward to all your advice and support.


----------



## Igor55 (Feb 6, 2006)

Woke up this morning, had a bologne sandwich with 3 slices of bologne 4 nice thick slices of lettuce, and a cup of milk to go along. Before i ran out the door to go to school, i took a double shot of ON protein with 2 cups of milk. At school I ate a chicken sandwich, PB&J sandwich and 2 cartons of skim-milk (only milk i drink). Just got home had some beans and loaf of bread with pickels.  Feeling pretty sore from previous tricep and leg workout, so not going so hard on other muscle groups today. 

Status: Day off. Letting body rest up for shoulder workout tomorrow.

Monday-Rest
Tuesday-*Shoulders* + 30min cardio
Wednesday-*Chest* + 30min cardio
Thursday-*Biceps* + 30min cardio
Friday- *Back* + Ab workout and 10 min cardio
Saturday-*Triceps* + Abs + 10-25min cardio
Sunday-30min cardio

For now im trying to drop some weight for the summer, so trying to throw in lots of cardio. This plan will as weeks progress, to keep the body from getting too used to one thing. I am willing to put 110% down to making this whole new cardio plan workout. 
I will be from now on recording all my workouts, as well as diet, so I can pinpoint my weaknesses,, As i said I'm looking forward to entering a Show in October of this Year. 

Well for now have to go to rest a little and then work  

Looking forward to updating this often.


----------



## LexusGS (Feb 6, 2006)

Looks pretty good.
why not do this though? chest/tris...chest/bi's...back/bi's...back/tris?
Why you got all that seperated like it? it would be better to use compound movements imo. Good Shit though.


----------



## Igor55 (Feb 6, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Looks pretty good.
> why not do this though? chest/tris...chest/bi's...back/bi's...back/tris?
> Why you got all that seperated like it? it would be better to use compound movements imo. Good Shit though.



I've been doing this for as long as I can remember, and it seems to be working very well...reason chest/bi's is no good is cuz ill hit the chest first and wear out my tri's by time i got a good chest workout....then when it comes time to isolate the tri's i got nothing..they already worn out little and just no energy to work them... doing each muscle group daily for about 1.5-2hrs seems to work well...Ikd though mite try something else to try shockin the body, hopefully increasing muscle mass. But yeah i was considering back/bi's workout,,,mite join those together this week, still thinking about.. For now its 1120pm here,, school at 6 so i gotta hit the protein shake and sleep.


----------

